# Crew neck vs V-neck undershirts



## Ale House (Apr 27, 2007)

I've searched the threads on here and it seems the majority of posters are fans of v-necks.. I've ALWAYS worn crew necks. Reason being... tracheotomy scar I've had since I was 4. A crew neck covers it, a v-neck doesn't. I'm in a business casual environment now, so it's a button down every day with no tie. On days I'm not wearing a sweater (which isn't often this time of year), the undershirt is obviously visible.

Honestly I haven't thought about it much until recently. Is it frowned upon among the trad community?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I wear crewnecks when wearing a tie and v-necks when wearing an open collar. I don't personally like visible undershirts and I find the look a bit sloppy. In your case, you have a good reason for doing it and in your circumstances, it might be ideal. Otherwise, I'd suggest wearing ties or giving ascots a try.


----------



## Enrique Shockwave (Jan 17, 2014)

As far as I know, the preference come from the v-neck remaining invisible under an unbuttoned collar. I don't think (though I could be wrong) that crew necks are frowned upon, beyond the opinion that underwear should be invisible.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Personally I'm of the opinion that one's underwear should not be seen. The visible crew neck t-shirt has military precedent and that is probably how it gained acceptance.
I prefer the ascot.


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

hardline_42 said:


> I wear crewnecks when wearing a tie and v-necks when wearing an open collar. I don't personally like visible undershirts and I find the look a bit sloppy. In your case, you have a good reason for doing it and in your circumstances, it might be ideal. Otherwise, I'd suggest wearing ties or giving ascots a try.


This. Except bow tie instead of ascot


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

tigerpac said:


> This. Except bow tie instead of ascot


I'm not sure the bowtie would be any better than a regular tie for a business casual workplace, though. At least, with the ascot, the shirt collar can remain open for a more relaxed look.


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

Indeed, the shirt collar can remain open but (and perhaps this isn't an issue) an ascot would draw a lot more attention. I can safely say I've never seen one at work or on the street going to and from work.



hardline_42 said:


> I'm not sure the bowtie would be any better than a regular tie for a business casual workplace, though. At least, with the ascot, the shirt collar can remain open for a more relaxed look.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

The op has a good reason for a visible crew neck under an open collar, so I would suggest colored t's to match the shirts. Anything but white, which does, indeed, look like the underwear it is. Lacking that good reason, I wear v-necks under open collar shirts.


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

hardline_42 said:


> I'm not sure the bowtie would be any better than a regular tie for a business casual workplace, though. At least, with the ascot, the shirt collar can remain open for a more relaxed look.


An ascot would look eccentric in any business situation. You do not want to stand out by wearing one.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

The last time we did this we ran nearly three pages. I think the breakdown ran about 60% v-neck supporters and 40% crew neck people.


----------



## Ale House (Apr 27, 2007)

I appreciate the responses. It might be more of a mental thing for me now. I, for the most part, quit caring about what people thought of me years ago... so why should this be any different? :smile:


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

hardline_42 said:


> I wear crewnecks when wearing a tie and v-necks when wearing an open collar. I don't personally like visible undershirts and I find the look a bit sloppy. In your case, you have a good reason for doing it and in your circumstances, it might be ideal. Otherwise, I'd suggest wearing ties or giving ascots a try.


Ascots at work??? Really???

Maybe if you had a colored Tshirt, the visual would be less jarring. I would not worry about the TShirt, too much. If it bothers you, get colored Tshirts that either match or coordinate with your shirt.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Eric W S said:


> An ascot would look eccentric in any business situation. You do not want to stand out by wearing one.


It depends on the nature of the business and the way it's worn. A neatly tucked ascot worn under the collar and not "poufed" could be quite understated and maybe even look like a thin turtleneck (which, come to think of it, is also a viable option in cold weather). The ascot here doesn't seem too intrusive to me (no comment on the rest of the outfit).


----------



## MarkY (Mar 24, 2005)

I like crew necks, wear them with open collars and don't really give a whip about what other people think. I'm usually dressed way better than them anyway (engineering department). The worst look IMO is the sleeveless or wife beater undershirt. Don't get those at all.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Maybe if you had a colored Tshirt, the visual would be less jarring. I would not worry about the TShirt, too much. If it bothers you, get colored Tshirts that either match or coordinate with your shirt.


This seems even more foppish and overdone than the ascot IMHO. A colored t-shirt gets me thinking one is wearing their gym clothes underneath or something. I can see oatmeal or light gray heathers to minimize the starkness of the white, but I'm thinking that coordinating underlayers is more eccentric and foppish than the casual bit of silk (or cotton or wool...) of an ascot.
Also, one is bold and the other well, half-assed. Trying not to draw attention with something unconventional is bound to be odder than just going all-out.


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

hardline_42 said:


> It depends on the nature of the business and the way it's worn. A neatly tucked ascot worn under the collar and not "poufed" could be quite understated and maybe even look like a thin turtleneck (which, come to think of it, is also a viable option in cold weather). The ascot here doesn't seem too intrusive to me (no comment on the rest of the outfit).


I am no spring chicken, but ascots just seem so out of place to me. I keep thinking of Thurston Howell. Still have yet to see an ascot in the wild...


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Eric W S said:


> I am no spring chicken, but ascots just seem so out of place to me. I keep thinking of Thurston Howell. Still have yet to see an ascot in the wild...


I agree. If you work in the corporate world, save your ascot for non-working hours. You'll not only stick out like a sore thumb, but wear it just once and you'll forever be compared to frumpy and aloof status-obsessed WASPs or Roland Martin.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I must point out the baseless nature of all the timid people that have never ever seen one wearing an ascot but are certain that if anyone ever did that they would suffer all sorts of associations with...all the other people that nobody ever saw wearing an ascot.

I suspect there is a somewhat narrow age band of Gen-Xers that is hung up on the Thurston Howell thing. The young will think of Gossip Girl and the current crop of celbrities that have adopted it. The old will recognize it as classic and useful. If surrounded by neurotic class-obsessed middle-agers, then there may be an issue. Their issue.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

Ale House said:


> I've ALWAYS worn crew necks. Reason being... tracheotomy scar I've had since I was 4.


And always wearing crew neck undershirts may violate a general rule about your undershirt not being visible, but the general rule does not take into account tracheotomy scars.

If you'd rather have a small amount of undershirt visible, than have your scar visible, that's a perfectly legitimate choice. As has been suggested, you might want to try non-white undershirts. But either way, you've got a solid reason for choosing to ignore the general rule.

As for wearing an ascot to the office... well, if some guy at work started doing that, it'd leave me free to wear bow ties more often. Since ascot easily outscores bow tie, on the business wardrobe eccentricity scale. Instead of my being known as "the bow tie guy," he'd be known as "the scarf guy."


----------



## cincydavid (May 21, 2012)

My issue with visible crewneck t-shirts is when they are ratty, raggedy, and not snowy white...yuck. A stretched-out, yellowed crew neck collar looks awful, makes me wonder what armpit stains are hiding under there...


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Tempest said:


> I must point out the baseless nature of all the timid people that have never ever seen one wearing an ascot but are certain that if anyone ever did that they would suffer all sorts of associations with...all the other people that nobody ever saw wearing an ascot.
> 
> I suspect there is a somewhat narrow age band of Gen-Xers that is hung up on the Thurston Howell thing. The young will think of Gossip Girl and the current crop of celbrities that have adopted it. The old will recognize it as classic and useful. If surrounded by neurotic class-obsessed middle-agers, then there may be an issue. Their issue.


I will add to my last post in this thread to note that I have never seen any man younger than the average retirement age wearing an ascot and not looking pretentious. Regardless of usefulness (which, frankly is extremely limited compared to things like Buffs or real scarves), I still haven't seen one worn without pretension. Further, I wouldn't put them in the realm of professional wear, either. I would put them on the same level of appropriateness and utilitarianism as a hipster scarf - an affectation that had a purpose but has been appropriated by others to project a very specific image.

I don't have anything against ascots and wouldn't ridicule anyone for wearing one, but I think we all can agree that they aren't appropriate as corporate workwear.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Tempest said:


> I suspect there is a somewhat narrow age band of Gen-Xers that is hung up on the Thurston Howell thing. The young will think of Gossip Girl and the current crop of celbrities that have adopted it. The old will recognize it as classic and useful. If surrounded by neurotic class-obsessed middle-agers, then there may be an issue. Their issue.


If an ascot causes my brother to stumble, I will never wear it again, so that I will not cause my brother to stumble. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm afraid I must agree an ascot for business is really not a good idea. It's too bad because an ascot is such a nice touch.


----------



## rsgordon (Dec 6, 2012)

It doesn't matter if you think an ascot is appropriate when most others don't (if you care what they think, like at work). You make it your issue.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

I never wore V-neck undershirts until I started visiting AAAC, for the most part because I just never thought about that crewneck peeking out. Once I started thinking about it and bought some V-necks, I now always reach for the V-necks, including for work because I wear scrubs and I prefer the no-undershirt look. As my crewnecks wear out, will replace with V-necks. I do find the V-necks stretch out about the neck more readily, but I probably need to buy some higher quality ones.

OP only you can decide if your scar merits altering the way you dress. I think we all tend to feel more scrutinized by others than we truly are but that is a personal decision. As for the ascot, I find them very appealing and I would like to have more occasions to wear one, but I think they look less affected when they are worn in a more casual situation a la Bing Crosby.


----------



## FalconLorenzo (Aug 14, 2013)

I keep it to strictly V-neck undershirts. Sure, I have a bit of chest hair but I think that looks more "authentic" than the harsh contrast of showing a crewneck undershirt. I hate that look where the undershirt is clearly visible. If I'm at the office and I'm not wearing a tie, I unbutton the top-most button and no chest hair is visible. If I'm getting drinks with friends after work or on the weekends and I let another button go I am sure some hair and skin is visible but, frankly, I don't care in that environment.


----------



## IvanD (Jan 5, 2012)

Maybe a reasonable compromise is a Henley style undershirt.
Buttoned, it has a round neck, but unbuttoned it is possible for it to be invisible when going for an open neck shirt.
If they do become visible with an open neck shirt, to my eye it can add a little character to a casual outfit.


----------



## ThomasC (Nov 6, 2008)

MarkY said:


> I like crew necks, wear them with open collars and don't really give a whip about what other people think. I'm usually dressed way better than them anyway (engineering department). The worst look IMO is the sleeveless or wife beater undershirt. Don't get those at all.


Although this is not an option for the OP, I wear A-shirts (sleeveless, wifebeater). For me, they are the perfect choice since they provide coverage where I want it and are not constricting in the underarm area like a t-shirt. The Hanes brand, which I wear, do not have deep cut armholes and do provide some absorption of sweat. While they are visible underneath my dress shirt, I really don't care what others think. Regardless, I am considered to be one of the best dressed men at the office.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

For me, aside from keeping my undershirt hidden, V-neck shirts are for comfort. Even my sweaters are V-necks. 

Ascots? The only ascot I'll get is Ascot Chang, one day.


----------



## WICaniac (Sep 25, 2013)

As for the military precedent for the visible crew neck, I know of cases in which young servicemen had only clean v-necks in their dressers and wore them backward rather be seen _without_ a splash of white above their shirts. Of course these same individuals would also have their short sleeves altered to the point of discomfort so as to accentuate their biceps. Whenever I see I visible crew necks, I'm reminded of this particular, peculiar look.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I wear crew neck if I'm wearing a tie, v neck if I'm wearing an open collar or a polo. I have a mix of both v neck and crew neck in colored t shirts that I wear around the house or for quick errands, etc.

unfortunately I sweat a lot during the summer, so undershirts are a necessity for me. Undershirts are disposable if the get yellow sweat stains, dress shirts not so much. I have a white Cornelliani polo that was almost ruined from underarm stains, not doing that again.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I agree that the general rule is that you need to keep your underwear out of sight. Wear v-necks with open collar shirts and crewnecks when wearing ties. It simply looks cleaner and more put together.

You just have to decide if you'd rather look a little less put together (visible crewneck) or if you'd rather show your scar and look more "properly" dressed. If it wasn't a big scar, I'd wear the v-neck and not worry about it. If it bothers you, wear the crewneck. There are worse sartorial sins.

If you decide to wear the crewneck, make sure it is a high quality version with a snug fitting collar. The saggy, flimsy, ill-fitting crewneck collars are what give crewneck undershirts such a bad name.


----------

